# Bottom Engine Cover Removal



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

So my mom asked me if I could change the oil on her '04 Beetle, 2.0L. I got underneath and realized it was going to be a pain in the ass, but its my mom, so no big deal. Only problem is I couldn't get the bottom engine cover off. There are 4 multiple spline screws holding onto the bottom plate, and I do not have the correct tool to remove them. Can anybody tell me or link my to the tool I need to remove those screws? It is not the torx screws (6 spline), I can get those off. The screws I'm referring to are probably 12-16 spline, maybe more.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grocer (Sep 4, 2008)

The drain plug should be on the passenger side, on the rear in a cut out in the cover...at least, it is on the 2002. The 2000 has lost it's cover somewhere along the line...

That said, what you're looking for is called a triple square bit and is sized in mm...off hand, I'd say they're 6 or 8 but like I said, the older style has a cut out for the plug...


----------



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks. When I was under my mom's car, I couldn't see the drain plug or oil filter.


----------



## grocer (Sep 4, 2008)

The filter is on the front of the engine, towards the center of the car...up and over the steering rack, if that helps.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

I just use a T25 torx bit on mine. Remove the screws with no problems and go from there. Once the cover it off, it's exactly the same as any other car.

Its weird that triple square bits keep coming up...I haven't encountered anything on the 3 beetles I've worked on that I need something other than torx or standard metric.

You can see the filter from the top, but you need to remove it from the bottom. There's a cooland hose that you can unclip and push to the side. The oil pan is farther back and slightly on the passenger side.

anyways:beer:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Always used torx on the plastic cover. I know some things do take triple square, but I never used any on my NB.


----------



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

Rockerchick said:


> Always used torx on the plastic cover. I know some things do take triple square, but I never used any on my NB.


This bottom cover is metal not plastic on my mom's beetle. It is a convertible if that makes a difference, forgot to mention that in my original post.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Yep, that makes a big difference. I've never looked at the underside of the convertible.


----------



## shunut (Jul 14, 2009)

blksabbath said:


> Yep, that makes a big difference. I've never looked at the underside of the convertible.


I'll take a picture this weekend.


----------

